# LED Fog light install?



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

I purchased the LED Foglights from deAutoLED and woud like to install, but I am a little nervous about the install. Has anyone actually installed them on an Atlas (vs the Golf they have listed as a reference)?


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, that is the one I meant. Hoping to see someone else post a detailed DIY on the Atlas before I install...thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

is95a said:


> Yes, that is the one I meant. Hoping to see someone else post a detailed DIY on the Atlas before I install...thanks


new 2019 diy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e348GryGG6I


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Bumping to top...has anyone installed these on their Atlas? DeautoLED, the Golf install is not similar at all to the Atlas. Access to the foglights is not through the wheel well...


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I just brought mine home a couple of weeks ago but I too would love a write up on this if someone has done it. One of the first things I noticed was the fog lamps not matching the headlights and would love to swap them out for LEDs here in the near future.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

*Installed!*

Ok,
I decided to take a shot at installing these LED fog lights yesterday and it actually wound up being easier than I expected! Unlike other VW models where you can access the fog lights through the wheel well, the Atlas requires you to access it below the vehicle. I pulled the Atlas up on ramps I got from Advanced Auto Parts for $40 and supporting jacks and got underneath vehicle. On each side there are two TORX screws that you need to remove which allows you to push up on the faux skid plate portion below the fogs. There is plenty of room in there to operate and attach the ballasts to the frame with the 3M tape. I tried the lights with and without the resistors and they seemed to work fine without the resistors so I didn't ultimately use them. I couldn'e believe how hot the resistors got after just 10 seconds. I didnt want to attach them to the frame or any other metal part so I just left them off. Aside from the TORX wrench you will need to have a ridiculously small allen wrench for the collar screw on the light bulb, I think like 1/64th. Thats it!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Photos?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

is95a said:


> Ok,
> I decided to take a shot at installing these LED fog lights yesterday and it actually wound up being easier than I expected! Unlike other VW models where you can access the fog lights through the wheel well, the Atlas requires you to access it below the vehicle. I pulled the Atlas up on ramps I got from Advanced Auto Parts for $40 and supporting jacks and got underneath vehicle. On each side there are two TORX screws that you need to remove which allows you to push up on the faux skid plate portion below the fogs. There is plenty of room in there to operate and attach the ballasts to the frame with the 3M tape. I tried the lights with and without the resistors and they seemed to work fine without the resistors so I didn't ultimately use them. I couldn'e believe how hot the resistors got after just 10 seconds. I didnt want to attach them to the frame or any other metal part so I just left them off. Aside from the TORX wrench you will need to have a ridiculously small allen wrench for the collar screw on the light bulb, I think like 1/64th. Thats it!


Thanks for the info, the resistors get as hot as a regular bulb - they reach full temperature in 10-20 second and stay at that temperature, attaching to metal is necessary and there will be no issues. It is good to know no resistors are required, normally it is required to eliminate any flickering or errors so keep us updated on what you find.

Photos would be great or let us know how they look - spread of light, light, cornering etc.

If anyone is interested same LEDs in a GTI to show light spread in a total dark area - ONLY fogs:









And fogs/headlights in a passat - same bulbs in the Atlas:


----------



## sivasai01 (Aug 16, 2017)

*Fog light installation pin #8 and #9 are already occupied what would be the alternative solution*

Hi,

I just bought a new fog lamp kit which comes with wiring harness, fog lamps and grill for my polo sedan 2014.As my car is basic trendline car which has not come with the factory fitting.I have a 20 pin euro switch.And I heard that pin #8 is used for the front fog lamp.But unfortunately when I had a look in to the switch the pin # 8 #9 are already occupied with some wires I'm not sure what wires they are .I only have few empty pins in the switch they are #3,#5,#6,#7,#11,#12.So,I just need a suggestion what would be alternative pins to connect the front fog lights. Please try to reply back As quick as possible.

Note:My car is trendline and the headlight switch has only 1 pull option for the rear fog lamp.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Razorfish (Aug 7, 2018)

*I purchased the LED Foglights from deAutoLED.*

Easy to gain access thru removing the trim and light. What "metal" on the Atlas are people mounting the 3m tape too. All i see is plastic. Would love a picture if someone has one. I'm guessing it can't be put on the plastic because it would melt it.

Appreciate any help or comments.

thank you


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

*I too would like to upgrade my fog lights...*

I too would like to upgrade my fog lights on my SE/Tech, but I have a disability that does not allow me to do so on my own... I would like to know if anyone here has had their's installed by a VW dealer, and, what the installation charge was... I really don't want to take it to any mechanic shop to have this done, and, would like to have it done by a VW dealer... Same goes for upgrading the tail lights to LED... I don't mind paying a reasonable amount for the install... I live in the Ft. Worth TX area...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Razorfish said:


> Easy to gain access thru removing the trim and light. What "metal" on the Atlas are people mounting the 3m tape too. All i see is plastic. Would love a picture if someone has one. I'm guessing it can't be put on the plastic because it would melt it.
> 
> Appreciate any help or comments.
> 
> thank you





jingranbury said:


> I too would like to upgrade my fog lights on my SE/Tech, but I have a disability that does not allow me to do so on my own... I would like to know if anyone here has had their's installed by a VW dealer, and, what the installation charge was... I really don't want to take it to any mechanic shop to have this done, and, would like to have it done by a VW dealer... Same goes for upgrading the tail lights to LED... I don't mind paying a reasonable amount for the install... I live in the Ft. Worth TX area...


There is NO need to attach our driver to metal - it can go right on plastic. It will not melt. This is unique to our kit and makes the install much easier.

Here is the DIY install:





bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> *Product listing:*
> http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas
> ...


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I would add that I used painters trim tape where the pry tools leveraged against...just so I wouldn't scratch or scuff anything. Just being hyper sensitive...

I found this was a good idea for the interior lights...the fogs were pretty easy to uninstall/install. The interior seemed to need more force.


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

*replace fog lite to LED*

:thumbup:Thanks all your tips made my work easy , LED much better .


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Torx Screw Tab Broken?*

So, I have to ask. 

When anyone pulled their fog housing out after removal of the torx screw, was the torx tab broken? Both of mine had the tabs broken but they were staying in place in the housing pretty good and not enough where the light would rattle.

I know that I didn't break these when I pulled them out and found it very, very peculiar. This is a new SEL Premium with 1,300 miles.

I put some gorilla glue on them and put them back in place. They are holding firmly so no issues, but I have to ask the community.

Thank you.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

AzAtlas said:


> I would add that I used painters trim tape where the pry tools leveraged against...just so I wouldn't scratch or scuff anything. Just being hyper sensitive...
> 
> I found this was a good idea for the interior lights...the fogs were pretty easy to uninstall/install. The interior seemed to need more force.


Should've done the painter's tape in hindsight. Those trim easily scratches even with the use of plastic trim tool removal


----------



## stepstoner (Sep 25, 2018)

I have an R-Line Atlas and the front looks different than in the DIY photos shown in previous post. Can’t access it in the same manner. Anyone successfully changed the fogs to LED on an R-Line?


----------



## B5.520VT (Sep 12, 2004)

stepstoner said:


> I have an R-Line Atlas and the front looks different than in the DIY photos shown in previous post. Can’t access it in the same manner. Anyone successfully changed the fogs to LED on an R-Line?


same here, need info before purchase. THX


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

stepstoner said:


> I have an R-Line Atlas and the front looks different than in the DIY photos shown in previous post. Can’t access it in the same manner. Anyone successfully changed the fogs to LED on an R-Line?


I have the R-Line and I was able to access the fog lights like it is shown in the pictures above. I do recommend putting painter's tape or be gentle because the plastic does scratch easy. 

Sorry I don't have any pictures of me doing the install if you were gonna ask that next


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on some Philips XtremeVision H11 fog light LEDs on amazon as open box. They showed up as the newer XtremeUltinon version. Build quality is really good (get what you pay for). They were $86 as open box. Removed 7 TORX screws from the forward fender well to allow the plastic to be pulled back and provide access to the fog light bulbs. Plugged them both in and worked great. No bulb out warning. Do not blind oncoming traffic and have a good, bright beam pattern. Color match the main headlights about 98%. They look original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you rely on your fogs and want the brightest don't be fooled by kits that don't come close. Many want the best light output for the winter and darker corners go with what will give you the most:



cfdp said:


> I can tell you the Philips Xtreme Ultinon kit doesn't even compare to DeAuto:
> http://bulbfacts.com/led-kits/chart/#premium





aubstjohn said:


> ...and they make things like CT scanners that people trust because of a thing called brand equity. Bottom line is they were a far cheaper route and don’t look like they were built in Radio Shack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but Philips are also #1 in air fryers and electric razors. They are spread very thin and their LEDs are lacking. We have seen and heard about Philip LEDs that glow when your car is off, and from brakes that need resistors to fogs that are not as bright but more money. At the end you can shop anywhere but we are only sharing some real feedback from customers that used Philip LEDs.

And to be clear and as we said we don't mind if you are happy and enjoying a purchase of this brand. We are simply stating facts so people know all information when deciding on their purchase.



aubstjohn said:


> I wasn’t really after anything crazy bright in a reflector housing. That’s why we have a “bright” toggle for our main headlights... They are good for my needs. Third party LED companies blow a lot of smoke into their lumen ratings anyhow. I’d rather see a quality build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brighter is better when it is made right and aims correctly in the reflector so it doesn't cause any glare. Gaining that much more light down the road/sides during bad weather or on darker roads is really helpful to many. We have people contact us a lot asking if our LEDs will be brighter than philips and why we share the facts when people suggest the brand. It is always good to have the information out there and then the consumer can decide if they do want something bright like our LEDs or less bright like philips so that is the only reason why we post.

You are right that many companies inflate their lumens but we always stay true and honest and many people know and can see the difference. We already tested philips vs our LEDs and it was always brighter and many have switched.

We are not saying your choice or purchase was wrong - we are simply sharing real facts about what we and real customers are saying. 

Real customer feedback:


KarstGeo said:


> Got a set of the deAutoLED fogs in to compare to the Phillps ones I picked up off Amazon. No comparison. The deAuto fogs are amazing! I run GT Yellow Headlight Armor so I get a nice yellow color. I installed mine with the LEDs to the sides so I get a nice low beam spread like you should have with fogs. I'll put the Phillps in my Focus's foga and keep these in my Atlas!


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

5.4 out of 5 stars . Seems legit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aubstjohn said:


> 5.4 out of 5 stars . Seems legit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We know philips are not as bright as many want more after installing it and just giving advice as if our LEDs not brighter and someone switch from philips to ours there would be an issue.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

I wasn’t really after anything crazy bright in a reflector housing. That’s why we have a “bright” toggle for our main headlights... They are good for my needs. Third party LED companies blow a lot of smoke into their lumen ratings anyhow. I’d rather see a quality build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

...and they make things like CT scanners that people trust because of a thing called brand equity. Bottom line is they were a far cheaper route and don’t look like they were built in Radio Shack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

